# Bf 109 G-5 WNr:15343 Walk around



## pikas (Jun 26, 2012)

Bf 109 G-5 WNr:15343 Walk around


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISSO_xWmLwY_


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting. Where did this one come from, and do we know where and when in it was displayed in Holland ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2012)

Curious myself. It's in remarkable shape with what appears to be extensive original paint.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 27, 2012)

II./JG3 it seems. Assembled from many parts.

Flying Museum Seppe. - The Luftwaffe Archives Records Reference Group


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Paul. Interesting stuff, with some combat history too.


----------

